# Dentists in West Wales  or rather, lack of them



## cremedemonthe (31 August 2018)

I have been in Wales for nearly 3 years, in that time I have failed to find a dentist, NHS or private, NO one is taking anyone on.
I got on to a list to go, ONTO a list, for private patients at the local dentists where my girlfriend goes, maybe a year's wait. Today she got a letter to say that they are moving and not having or taking on anymore NHS patients so she'll have to go private which as you can imagine is very costly.
So that one is out for me. I rang round all the dentists on the nhs direct site that say they take NHS patients, NONE in a 40 mile radius are taking NHS, not even private new patients, only existing patient's children!
I was advised that there is a average 4 - 5 year waiting list to get on any books.
SO, in desperation, week after next, I am catching the coach from Carmarthen up to London, then a train down to Upper Warlingham, walk up the hill back to my old dentists in Caterham on the Hill who gave me an appointment with in 2 weeks of asking even though I wasn't still registered with them and then jump back on the train, back to London and on the coach.
550 mile round trip that will be easier and cheaper than finding a bloody dentist in West Wales, what happened to the NHS and dental care for all?


----------



## DirectorFury (31 August 2018)

Oz, how far are you from Ammanford? The dentist in Margret Street is taking on NHS patients with only a 6 month waiting list. I've just got off the waiting list onto the NHS list so if they told you they were full they're talking rubbish.
Mind you NHS care in general round here is absolutely shocking, I've been waiting 7 MONTHS for an (allegedly) urgent neurologist appointment and still have another 2 months to wait. Last year OH was referred to respiratory on the cancer pathway (clear, thank god) which should have taken 2 weeks. It took 10 months for the consultant to see him. Had it been cancer he'd likely be dead or dying due to that wait.


----------



## cremedemonthe (31 August 2018)

DirectorFury said:



			Oz, how far are you from Ammanford? The dentist in Margret Street is taking on NHS patients with only a 6 month waiting list. I've just got off the waiting list onto the NHS list so if they told you they were full they're talking rubbish.
Mind you NHS care in general round here is absolutely shocking, I've been waiting 7 MONTHS for an (allegedly) urgent neurologist appointment and still have another 2 months to wait. Last year OH was referred to respiratory on the cancer pathway (clear, thank god) which should have taken 2 weeks. It took 10 months for the consultant to see him. Had it been cancer he'd likely be dead or dying due to that wait.
		
Click to expand...

About 35-40 miles, don't think I tried that one. I have some problems with my gums round my wisdom teeth, so am in discomfort and need an appointment sooner rather than later.I can wait another week when I go up to Caterham. It is bad here for NHS appointments in general and talking to others some people are waiting 5 years to see a dentist.


----------



## DirectorFury (31 August 2018)

This is the number for that dentist: 01269 594633. Even if you get your teeth sorted in Caterham this time it's worth getting on the list here to save you travelling in future .


----------



## cremedemonthe (31 August 2018)

DirectorFury said:



			This is the number for that dentist: 01269 594633. Even if you get your teeth sorted in Caterham this time it's worth getting on the list here to save you travelling in future .
		
Click to expand...

Thank you , will do, Oz


----------



## cobgoblin (31 August 2018)

cremedemonthe said:



			About 35-40 miles, don't think I tried that one. I have some problems with my gums round my wisdom teeth, so am in discomfort and need an appointment sooner rather than later.I can wait another week when I go up to Caterham. It is bad here for NHS appointments in general and talking to others some people are waiting 5 years to see a dentist.
		
Click to expand...


If your gums are painful and swollen around your wisdom teeth (ie infected) get yourself some corsydyl mouthwash and make sure you clean around the tooth very carefully with a circular action electric toothbrush.. It'll hurt but will improve the problem. Your GP would probably give you some antibiotics if it's getting v painful.
You have my sympathy... I spent a Christmas unable to eat!


----------



## cobgoblin (31 August 2018)

Just another thought... Your local hospital should have an emergency dental clinic for anyone that has been unable to register with a dentist.


----------



## cremedemonthe (1 September 2018)

cobgoblin said:



			If your gums are painful and swollen around your wisdom teeth (ie infected) get yourself some corsydyl mouthwash and make sure you clean around the tooth very carefully with a circular action electric toothbrush.. It'll hurt but will improve the problem. Your GP would probably give you some antibiotics if it's getting v painful.
You have my sympathy... I spent a Christmas unable to eat!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I use Costco mouthwash which is the same almost as Listerine and 3rd of the price and I have a swill round with coconut oil too as it's anti bacterial. It's manageable at the moment and I am careful how I am eating.And my girlfriend bought me some Bonjela which is also helping 
Thanks for your help, Oz


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (2 September 2018)

Coincidentally (see what I did there?)  I was doing a search for an NHS dentist in our area this morning.

I found this one.

http://www.nhsdirect.wales.nhs.uk/localservices/ViewLocalService.aspx?id=494&s=Dentist

..if the link works. If not it's Old Oak dental practice 78 Water Street

Carmarthen

SA31 1PZ

Tel: 01267 236548

I've lost a front tooth and am scaring the horses, Going to ring them in the morning.


----------



## cremedemonthe (2 September 2018)

gala said:



			Coincidentally (see what I did there?)  I was doing a search for an NHS dentist in our area this morning.

I found this one.

http://www.nhsdirect.wales.nhs.uk/localservices/ViewLocalService.aspx?id=494&s=Dentist

..if the link works. If not it's Old Oak dental practice 78 Water Street

Carmarthen

SA31 1PZ

Tel: 01267 236548

I've lost a front tooth and am scaring the horses, Going to ring them in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

They were the first ones I tried, they are not taking NHS anymore. I used the same search and tried about 15 of those on there, the ones that said taking NHS, well they aren't and most are not even taking on new  private patients. The list was updated in May this year, it's totally wrong now and needs updating again but it looks good on the NHS if they have "taking NHS patients" on their lists. It fails to address the reality of the problem though, there simply are not enough NHS dentists in the country.


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (2 September 2018)

Oh darn it. Thanks Oz.


----------



## cremedemonthe (2 September 2018)

gala said:



			Oh darn it. Thanks Oz.
		
Click to expand...

Please of room on the coach to Caterham!!


----------



## Amymay (7 September 2018)

I am at the same practice as your partner, OZ, i suspect.  I joined them only 18 months ago as a private patient. So it's odd that they wouldn't take you on.  There are a number in Cardigan who were also taking on private patients too.

My understanding regarding NHS provision at the practice is that existing clients remain, but are encouraged to enrol on their membership plan to spread costs and offer a more encompassed provision.


----------



## cobgoblin (7 September 2018)

How's the tooth doing?


----------



## cremedemonthe (7 September 2018)

amymay said:



			I am at the same practice as your partner, OZ, i suspect.  I joined them only 18 months ago as a private patient. So it's odd that they wouldn't take you on.  There are a number in Cardigan who were also taking on private patients too.

My understanding regarding NHS provision at the practice is that existing clients remain, but are encouraged to enrol on their membership plan to spread costs and offer a more encompassed provision.
		
Click to expand...

They are not taking anyone on as they are moving their practice and wanted to get in to the building and set up but were supposed t be in there by April this year!
They took my name and said I would go on their list to become a private patient when they have moved but as far as I can see, they are not moving anytime soon.
From what I understand my partner has to change her membership to private and yes , offered a payment plan.


----------



## cremedemonthe (7 September 2018)

cobgoblin said:



			How's the tooth doing?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for asking, gums have gone down and not painful but still want to get a check up


----------



## horselib (21 September 2018)

http://www.bryntegdental.co.uk/contact-us 
I am nhs with this dentist in Carmarthen took 18 months on a waiting list to get a place they also have a branch in Amanforth .They are not currently taking nhs but my friend registered with them private last week.I
Lovely friendly place and not far from Charlie's country store nice horsey countryside shop.


----------



## cremedemonthe (21 September 2018)

horselib said:



http://www.bryntegdental.co.uk/contact-us 
I am nhs with this dentist in Carmarthen took 18 months on a waiting list to get a place they also have a branch in Amanforth .They are not currently taking nhs but my friend registered with them private last week.I
Lovely friendly place and not far from Charlie's country store nice horsey countryside shop.
		
Click to expand...

I go in Charlie's occasionally, was thinking about trying to sell them some equestrian products!
I went to Surrey and had the teeth sorted, went on the coach as it's cheap enough. I am not going to worry about it now, go back up to Caterham once a year for a check up and to see my friends.
I have not got the time or the energy to chase round dentists again here, they have on the NHS site that all these practices are taking NHS when they are not, one big balls up.


----------



## cremedemonthe (28 September 2018)

Planning for next visit next year now!


----------

